# fly in the ointment



## aparejador

How would you say, "Fly in the ointment..."? In Spanish?
i.e.  The sign over the entrance of the new supermarket had one letter that had fallen down.  The whole negative effect that it had on people's first impressions was like A FLY IN THE OINTMENT.

Thanks for all your suggestions, especially the ones that have a lot of character, and make sense in Spain.


----------



## unspecified

Me interesa saberlo también.

Si no queda claro por el contexto dado, "a fly in the ointment" es un contratiempo o adversidad.


----------



## Tutankamon

Acá en México sería un contratiempo o inconveniente.
Por ejemplo, si llegué tarde al trabajo porque mi carro no arrancaba yo le digo a mi jefe: 
Discúlpeme por llegar tarde, tuve un "contratiempo".
Discúlpeme por llegar tarde, tuve un "inconveniente".

Pero definitivamente no le diría:
Discúlpeme por llegar tarde, tuve una adversidad, (aunque es correcto pero le da un tono catastrófico al asunto).


----------



## ruru2006

aparejador said:


> How would you say, "Fly in the ointment..."? In Spanish?
> i.e. The sign over the entrance of the new supermarket had one letter that had fallen down. The whole negative effect that it had on people's first impression*s* was like A FLY IN THE OINTMENT.
> 
> 
> *Decepcionante.*


----------



## Smac

Hasta ahora ninguna respuesta ha captado el sentido de _a fly in the ointment_ tal como lo entiendo, es decir, algo inconveniente que estropea totalmente algo que habría sido bueno, a pesar de ser muy pequeño.

A mí también me gustaría saber si existe una expresión parecida en español.


----------



## aparejador

Smac said:


> Hasta ahora ningún respuesto ha captado el sentido de _a fly in the ointment_ tal que lo entiendo, es decir, algo inconveniente que estropea totalmente algo que habría sido bueno, a pesar de ser muy pequeño.
> 
> A mí también me gustaría saber si existe una expresión parecida en español.



Gracias, Smac, lo has explicado en español, tal y como quiero usarlo.
Ahora, ¿hay alguien que sepa de un dicho español?


----------



## Smac

No luck so far, aparejador!      Either it does not exist in Spanish or my attempt had too many errors to be understandable...


----------



## Mariwel

Hola, Smac:
Entiendo la explicación pero no creo que haya una expresión equivalente.
Por ejemplo:
La fiesta habría estado genial si no hubiera sido por el pequeño inconveniente/detalle de que al día siguiente había que trabajar.
No encuentro ninguna frase hecha con ese significado. Saludos.


----------



## Smac

Thank you, Mariwel.  It seems that is our answer.  Nos entendemos...


----------



## Javinovich

Hola a todos.

En realidad creo que lo que han escrito hasta el momento es la traducción a la interpretación de la frase idiomática.

Una frase idiomática similar en el idioma español podría ser "el pelo en la sopa" o a veces también "la mosca en el pastel", si no mal recuerdo hay unas más vulgares pero no creo que venga al caso recordarlas.

Un ejemplo podría ser: La fiesta estuvo excelente solo que el pelo en la sopa fue el retraso de los músicos.

Saludos y es divertido participar en estos foros y no solamente consultar.


----------



## Mate

Aquí en mi país diríamos "un gol en contra" o más literal "la mosca en la sopa".


----------



## aparejador

¿Qué tal españolitos... os parece bien decir 'la mosca en la sopa'?


----------



## marchie

_como una mosca en la sopa_...en España se entendería perfectamente el significado con algo de contexto, ya que no es una expresión muy frecuente. Sin embargo, creo que es la que mejor capta la idea de _a fly in the ointment. _


----------



## phantom2007

A mí no me suena a nada lo de la mosca en la sopa. Más bien pienso en algo asqueroso que en un contratiempo...

¿Qué te parece "el aguafiestas"?


----------



## outkast

Debido a la densidad, ¿no sería más certero: Una mosca en la miel?


----------



## aparejador

outkast said:


> Debido a la densidad, no sería más certero: Una mosca en la miel?



Tienes razón, miel es más espesa, como 'ointment' - PERO...

Mi propósito no es encontrar una frase que sea fiel a 'fly in the ointment' en el sentido de la metáfora misma, sino busco una frase típica de España, que actualmente se usa hoy en día, y no importa si contiene referencia a moscas o no.  Solo quiero que lleva el significado de algo de poca importancia, pero de todos modos, molesta como si fuera muy importante.


----------



## Mariwel

Sigo pensando que en español no hay una metáfora con el mismo significado, y que si dices una mosca en la sopa la gente entenderá que había una mosca en tu sopa. Yo creo que la gente dice pequeño inconveniente/detalle/contratiempo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Filis Cañí

El pelo en la sopa no es una expresión, sino un tópico.


----------



## Javinovich

Hola, Filis:

Aquí en México "El pelo en la sopa" es una expresión que claramente representa un inconveniente.

¿A qué te refieres con que es un tópico? ¿Podrías detallar al respecto, por favor?

Saludos cordiales, Javier.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Un tópico es un lugar común al que te refieres cuando hablas de una situación. Si hablamos del optimismo y el pesimismo, alguien saldrá con el tópico de la botella medio llena o medio vacia, pero decirle alguien "tu siempre ves la botella medio vacía" no es usar una expresión, sino recurrir a un tópico. (Digo yo).


----------



## MacSpain

¡Hola, aparejador!
¡Entiendo perfectamente tu frustración! Yo también llevo buscando la expresión en español... Lo del pelo en la sopa no es la expresión de fly in the ointment sino la metáfora en español.
En holandés la expresion es 'Kink in de Kabel', ¡y no tiene que ver con moscas!
En holandés esta expresión dice literalmente que como una manguera de agua doblada.

¡Le voy a preguntar a mi profe holandesa de ingles a ver si ella sabe! I'll Keep you all posted!


----------



## Chemaz

La frase original de este hilo, yo me atreveria a traducirla como "como un jarro de agua fría" pero claro, no estoy seguro de haber entendido muy bien la frase. 
No sería una traducción literal de la frase pero creo que el significado de la expresión según que casos es correcto.
"Siento como un jarro de agua fría" se diría cuando algo que se espera sea muy bueno, o cuando se tiene mucha ilusión en algo, ocurre algo que resulta en un gran inconveniente o decepción, palabras a las que hacíais mención en mensajes anteriores.


----------



## cascalleira

Hola a todos:
Vuelvo a lo de la expresión equivalente en español. 
Creo que para dar la idea de que algo falló también podríamos decir "no pudimos poner la guinda al pastel". Es una nueva idea porque lo del pelo en la sopa no pega mucho según que contextos. En español también tenemos la expresión "molesta más que una china en un ojo" (algo muy pequeñito, pero que estropea todo),(china con el sentido de piedrecita pequeña).
Saludos a todos.


----------



## fazulas

Yo lo traduciría por una paráfrasis con significado similar como "una nube en el horizonte".


----------



## javierserrano

¡Hola a todos!

Creo que el sentido de la mosca en el ungüento (traducción literal de la expresión en cuestión) corresponde a una expresión muy común en Colombia, al menos: *Mosca en leche.* (Creo que se hace más visible y evidente que en la sopa, jejeje).

Esta expresión es de uso cotidiano en mi país. Pienso que el tópico (como dice Filis) de la oveja negra también puede funcionar. ¿Qué opinan? Siguiendo la frase original del hilo sería algo así como:

The whole negative effect that it had on people's first impressions was like A FLY IN THE OINTMENT.

La letra caída en el aviso _"se vió como mosca en leche y produjo un efecto totalmente negativo en la primera impresión de la gente". o,_

La letra caída en el aviso _"resultó ser la oveja negra de la imagen del supermercado que produjo un efecto totalmente negativo en la primera impresión de la gente"._

A mí me parece que la primera se acomoda más al sentido buscado con la frase original en inglés.

Me disculpan si suena un poco desagradable pero el idioma es un elemento vivo con expresiones vivas que la gente utiliza y por ende merecen ser mencionadas de la misma forma que muchas de las palabras indeseadas merecen ser definidas e incluidas hasta en los diccionarios más respetables; la otra expresión es *"como moco en una corbata".*

Saludos.


----------



## Smac

¡Bravo, javierserrano!


----------



## javierserrano

Thanks! Smac


----------



## Sylphadora

¿Qué tal "la manzana podrida"?


----------



## tempest1976

Aunque unos años tarde, aquí va mi aportación. En español solemos usar mucho "la única pega". Por ejemplo. La fiesta estuvo genial, la única pega es que se terminó demasiado pronto.


----------



## nelliot53

Podemos decirlo también como "*La gota que desbordó el vaso*" o "*Una mosca en la sopa*".  Me inclino más por la primera.


----------



## Atawalpa

Buenas tardes:
Lamento encontrar este debate con tanto retraso.
Acabo de escuchar un vídeo en el que aparece algo sí como: _"... so, yes, I could show some respect for your point of view; the only fly in the ointment is I don't actually feel any respect for your views..."_

Cualquier nativo de España podrían entender perfectamente esta traducción: _"...así que, sí, podría mostrar algo de respeto hacia tu punto de vista; *la única pega es *// *el único problema es*// *el único 'pero' es *que en realidad no siento ningún respeto por tus opiniones..."_

Obviamente no es ningún 'problema', es solo una frase hecha que implica una oposición de ideas en una frase. Un simple _*"pero"*_ o *"sin embargo"*, sería su equivalente.

Debemos intentar no caer en la tentación de traducir las frases hechas (idioms) de forma literal. En España, para 'morir', diríamos: _'estirar la pata' (stretch the leg)_, pero en inglés su equivalente sería:_'kick the bucket' (patear el cubo)_.

Saludos.


----------



## nelliot53

*fly in the ointment*
A drawback or detrimental factor. For example, _The new library is wonderful but there's a fly in the ointment: their catalog isn't complete yet _. This term probably alludes to abiblical proverb (Ecclesiastes 10:1): "Dead flies cause the ointment of the apothecary to send forth a stinking savour." [c. 1600]  Me inclino por "*una mosca en la sopa*" o "*una mosca en la leche*".


----------



## Atawalpa

Hola,  nelliot53. En España no tiene el mismo sentido esa frase hecha de 'la mosca' que el original en inglés. ¿Puedes aportar un ejemplo real detallado en el que encuentres esa expresión en español con el mismo sentido que en inglés?   Gracias.


----------



## Lalo57

En España se dice "una china en el zapato" ("china" en la acepción de piedra pequeña). Creo que tiene un uso muy similar a "fly in the ointment".


----------



## Rodal

El único escollo, estorbo, percance.

La única piedra en el zapato.


----------



## Manuel-123

En España se diría "la mosca cojonera".


----------



## borgonyon

> Las moscas muertas apestan
> y echan a perder el perfume.
> Así mismo pesa más una pequeña necedad
> que la sabiduría y la honra juntas.


Cita de Eclesiastés 10:1, Biblia de Jerusalén.

Esto fue lo primero que me viene a la mente al leer la pregunta.


----------

